# MW und Repök haben Geburtstag



## Rainer Hönle (9 Oktober 2010)

Hallo ihr beiden, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Feiert ihn schön an diesem herrlichen Samstag.


----------



## Ralle (9 Oktober 2010)

Jo, da darf ich mich gleich mal anschließen, bevor ich zur Arbeit losziehe. 

Herzlichen Glückwusch!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2010)

Hallo ihr beiden,
ich wünsche euch alles Gute zum Geburtstag, feiert schön.

gruß helmut


----------



## diabolo150973 (9 Oktober 2010)

Ich gratuliere auch ganz herzlich!!!


Alles Gute!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## dalbi (9 Oktober 2010)

Hi,

auch von mir, alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Pizza (9 Oktober 2010)

Hallo ihr zwei,

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
:sm20:

Feiert schön. :sm24:


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 Oktober 2010)

hallo,
auch von mir alles Gute für euch Nasen.


----------



## HaDi (9 Oktober 2010)

:sm20::sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## marlob (9 Oktober 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute


----------



## Paule (9 Oktober 2010)

*Alles Gute*

Hallo Ihr beiden,

von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm24:
:sm24:


----------



## Homer79 (9 Oktober 2010)

...ich schliesse mich auch den glückwünschen an und wünsche euch alles gute...:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Oktober 2010)

Hallo ihr ...
wenn auch ein bißchen verspätet :

Von mir die besten Wünsche und Alles Gute nachträglich und natürlich :sm20: und :sm20:

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Jan (10 Oktober 2010)

*Wenn auch etwas verspätet.*

Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich.

:sm20:


----------



## Cerberus (11 Oktober 2010)

Wenn auch bisschen verspätet:

Von mir auch Alles Gute! :sm20:

Hoff ihr zwei seid schon wieder fit genug zum Arbeiten.


----------



## MW (11 Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Glückwünsche !!!




Cerberus schrieb:


> Hoff ihr zwei seid schon wieder fit genug zum Arbeiten.



Nix arbeiten, ich mach jetzt erstmal Urlaub, Wochenende war anstrengend gewesen


----------



## Cerberus (11 Oktober 2010)

MW schrieb:


> Nix arbeiten, ich mach jetzt erstmal Urlaub, Wochenende war anstrengend gewesen


 
Na dann viel Spaß!!


----------



## repök (11 Oktober 2010)

MW schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ACK* in allen punkten ...

danke nochmal...


----------

